# Green Killing Machine UV sterilizer



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, so my Green Kiling Machine arrived this morning. I set it up and put in the tank. switched it on and the outlet on the pump is super weak. Also, it is very fiddly to install onto the galss of you're tank, and the connections dont seem to be made for it, i had to force them on really hard.

So if anybody has any experience with these, it would be greatly appreciated if you good help me out. And why is the output of the pump so f*cking weak?!?!?!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Ok, so my Green Kiling Machine arrived this morning. I set it up and put in the tank. switched it on and the outlet on the pump is super weak. Also, it is very fiddly to install onto the galss of you're tank, and the connections dont seem to be made for it, i had to force them on really hard.
> 
> So if anybody has any experience with these, it would be greatly appreciated if you good help me out. And why is the output of the pump so f*cking weak?!?!?!


What kind of UV sterilizer did you get? It has a built in pump?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

It is called a Green killing machine, its the 24w version, and its an internal one with a pump/powerhead which attatches to it for the output. Instead of having one that goes inline with you're filters. I read lots of great reviews on them, im not doubting it this early.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> It is called a Green killing machine, its the 24w version, and its an internal one with a pump/powerhead which attatches to it for the output. Instead of having one that goes inline with you're filters. I read lots of great reviews on them, im doubting it this early.


Hey Murphy,

You want the slower flow rate of that powerhead... anything that puts the water through more efficiently would deminish the affect of the UV... it has to expose the organisms (plant/animal/bacteria) to the UV light long enough to kill it. It's that slower flow rate that makes the Green Killing machine so effective.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahh, right, why didn't i realize that. So otherwise the bacteria etc.. would just be leaving with a mild tan instead of being sunburnt and annihilated by the UV rays :laugh: I heard alot of great reviews on these things, knew i couldn't doubt it so early. Ill keep you updated in this thread on how it goes.

Appreciated rough


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I love UV Sterilizers for their efficiency at totally annihilating green water (if that's your problem). Give it a day or two, the water will be pristine..!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> I love UV Sterilizers for their efficiency at totally annihilating green water (if that's your problem). Give it a day or two, the water will be pristine..!!!


Heres some pics of my green water problem, its worse than it looks though and the P's love it, they dissappear into the green haze, then you feintly see them scooting round the tank







, because the tank is 2' wide there is about not even a foot of visibility to the back of the tank. I also have little planaria bastards everywhere, glass, in the water and on the surface. Hopefully this should annihilate everything.

Exciting stuff actually









Ill post an update on this thread in a couple days


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you have direct sunlight hitting that tank from somewhere? If so, you may want to put a up a thick curtain or something. The UV is made to handle that type of outbreak, but as they say; "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure". You'll see clumps of green aglae coming out of the discharge... those are dead algae cells lumped together, which will make their way to your filter. Eventually, the cloud will be gone.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> Do you have direct sunlight hitting that tank from somewhere? If so, you may want to put a up a thick curtain or something. The UV is made to handle that type of outbreak, but as they say; "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure". You'll see clumps of green aglae coming out of the discharge... those are dead algae cells lumped together, which will make their way to your filter. Eventually, the cloud will be gone.


No it doens't get direct sunlight, the tank is by a window, however, where the sun rises it doens't get to the tank during the day, and i keep my blinds angled away from the tank so it makes it better. Should i leave my lights off while this thing is in action, or not?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

My guess is there are 2 problems here: 
1) Too much food - feeding planaria and then breaking down into nitrates and feeding algae
2) Possibly too much direct sunlight.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have cut down on feeding recently, and the tank doesn't get any direct sunlight .


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> I have cut down on feeding recently, and the tank doesn't get any direct sunlight .


How long are you running your lights, maybe you said this earlier, I apologize if you did.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> I have cut down on feeding recently, and the tank doesn't get any direct sunlight .


How long are you running your lights, maybe you said this earlier, I apologize if you did.
[/quote]

The lights were on for 8 hours a day, 3 x 38w t8 tubes. But i got told by a plant expert on another forum to cut my light time down by a couple of hours, as i have too much light for the plants i currently have.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your p's are gonna turn green soon :rasp:

My guess is you're feeding those plants too much and your lighting might be a little much. Can you remove some and just have two strips instead of three?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Your p's are gonna turn green soon :rasp:
> 
> My guess is you're feeding those plants too much and your lighting might be a little much. Can you remove some and just have two strips instead of three?


stfu

Wtf do you know?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Your p's are gonna turn green soon :rasp:
> 
> My guess is you're feeding those plants too much and your lighting might be a little much. Can you remove some and just have two strips instead of three?


stfu

Wtf do you know?

[/quote]

Obviously more than you, my tank isn't green


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Your p's are gonna turn green soon :rasp:
> 
> My guess is you're feeding those plants too much and your lighting might be a little much. Can you remove some and just have two strips instead of three?


stfu

Wtf do you know?

[/quote]

Obviously more than you, my tank isn't green








[/quote]

Because you probably dont have a planted tank wise guy.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Your p's are gonna turn green soon :rasp:
> 
> My guess is you're feeding those plants too much and your lighting might be a little much. Can you remove some and just have two strips instead of three?


stfu

Wtf do you know?

[/quote]

Obviously more than you, my tank isn't green








[/quote]

Because you probably dont have a planted tank wise guy.
[/quote]

Actually My 150 is planted. and my sh*t isnt green because I'm doing things right smart ass. 
Don't get your panties in a bunch it's ok to make mistakes, no need to get so defensive.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well yes its ok to make mistakes, you have more fish keeping experience than me. But your first post on this thread was false information.

And i am curious to see you new setups, if ya ever wanna post pics. IM not doubting you, i would just like to see them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Well yes its ok to make mistakes, you have more fish keeping experience than me. But your first post on this thread was false information.
> 
> And i am curious to see you new setups, if ya ever wanna post pics. IM not doubting you, i would just like to see them.


How was it false info I simply stated my opinions, excuse me for tryin to help.

They're in the pics forum and you obviously are doubting me. Why is this a competition all of a sudden grow up will ya.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Competition? i would like to see you're new setups that all. And i was assuming that your tank wasnt planted because your previous ones were not. And if im not mistaken i think you said to me you like to keep the decor etc.. simple ( correct me if im wrong)


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's a pic of my 150gal cichlid tank, do you believe me now kidd. Get a life will ya this isn't a competion.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its a real nice setup Feefa, or are you not convinced i like it?

And id appreciate it if you didnt refer to me as a kid.


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

murphy, what kind of plants are those in your tank?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

iceh said:


> murphy, what kind of plants are those in your tank?


The kind that make your tank go green when you over feed them and use too much light for excess periods of time


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes Mr. Feefa well im still a noob, and we all make mistakes. Why cant i be perfect like you


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Relax dude I'm just messin with ya if you havnt already figured that out :rasp:


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Relax dude I'm just messin with ya if you havnt already figured that out :rasp:


Yes i can see you like to mess about, you're a very good messerabouterer


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How about an update is your tank alright now and what did you do to fix the problem?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I must be a noob 2 Feefa LOL.......I just had a second algae bloom in 2 weeks!

How does that sterilizer work Murphy? I am going to have to order one this evening.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I must be a noob 2 Feefa LOL.......I just had a second algae bloom in 2 weeks!
> 
> How does that sterilizer work Murphy? I am going to have to order one this evening.


You my friend are a seasoned pro


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

iceh said:


> I must be a noob 2 Feefa LOL.......I just had a second algae bloom in 2 weeks!
> 
> How does that sterilizer work Murphy? I am going to have to order one this evening.


Well as i said its been in the tank for 2 days, but i must say there is defnitely a noticeable change. I wil keep you updated on this thread. What kinda algae you have?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

murphy hows the green machine doing?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Your p's are gonna turn green soon :rasp:
> 
> My guess is you're feeding those plants too much and your lighting might be a little much. Can you remove some and just have two strips instead of three?


stfu

Wtf do you know?
[/quote]

.... .... ...... 
..

Kill the lights for a week do a few water changes.
You should be good.
Uv sterl- even better....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man, that is a cheezy commercial...






Updates?
Its been longer then 48 hrs lol


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

its cheesy like you said

but if it works then thats good


----------

